# Cách làm hồng môi tự nhiên không phải ai cũng biết



## nusy (8/5/18)

*Bạn sẽ sở hữu làn môi hồng tự nhiên nhanh nhất không tốn kém nhờ những cách làm hết sức đơn giản này.*
*Tẩy tế bào chết là cách làm hồng môi tự nhiên*

Việc này thật đơn giản, bạn chỉ cần có kiếm một bàn chải đánh răng nhỏ, lông mềm, ví dụ như bàn chải đánh răng cho trẻ nhỏ 3,4 tuổi. Dung dịch tẩy tế bào chết cho môi rất dễ kiếm, đó là đường hoặc muối hoặc nước cốt chanh, bạn có thể sử dụng 1 trong 3 loại dung dịch này, bôi lên môi sau đó 2-3 phút dùng bàn chải đánh răng chải nhẹ nhàng để tẩy đi lớp tế bào chết trên môi. Sau đó bạn rửa sạch môi với nước hơi ấm. Làm 2-3 lần/tuần.



​
*Làm hồng môi với củ dền*
Trong củ dền chứa rất nhiều vitamin và collagen, không chỉ làm tốt nhiệm vụ chăm sóc sức khỏe mà còn là trợ thủ đắc lực trong việc làm đẹp da mặt và cải thiện màu môi nhanh chóng.

Cách thực hiện: Cắt củ dền thành lát mỏng và chà lên bề mặt môi, sau đó massage nhẹ nhàng sẽ khiến vết thâm biến mất đồng thời thêm sắc hồng cho đôi môi của bạn.

*Dùng nước hoa hồng để làm hồng môi*
Nước hoa hồng không chỉ giúp dưỡng ẩm, cấp nước làm mát cho môi khô nẻ cần phục hồi, mà hơn thế từ bên trong, nước hoa hồng giúp tăng thêm màu hồng tự nhiên, đây là phương pháp cứu cánh lý tưởng cho các chị em bị khô môi nghiêm trọng.

Cách thực hiện: Hòa nước hoa hồng với mật ong và xoa đều lên môi, thư giãn và massage nhẹ nhàng trong 15 phút rồi rửa sạch bằng nước ấm.

_Nguồn:GDVN_


----------

